# Making an ancient bucket MaFe



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Materials and tools*

*Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
Materials and tools

Before you get into this project watch this video http://svtplay.se/v/1371069/oppet_arkiv/laggade_trakarl_tillverkas_i_bollebygd__utan_ljud__1923?sb,k103004,1,f,103007 it is what we are making here, not only the bucket but also the tools.

Ok not much done…
I went into fixing the old tools mood…

*My conclusion:*

*Wood*
I'll use pine also, (cheap) perhaps some pallet wood, 3,7 meter, 7,5 cm, 2 cm thick. 
'Wonder how high the bucket will be… better ask Mike'.

*Willow* 
Pil in Danish, 8 branches of 1,25 meter, 0,8-1,3 cm thick (have to take a walk soon).

*Plane*
Hardwood, beech, 30 cm, 7,5×7,5 cm.
Will look in the work shop, and find some, think I have some beech extra.
Plane iron, I have several, wonder if a block plane iron are with enough since I have eight…

*Binding lever*
All will do, so scrap, 33 cm x 2 cm x 33 cm.

All this will be ready in minute's sir! (Long minutes).

So what have I been up to!










Sharpening and making handles for my axes in stead…

yes I'm a bad student.

Best thoughts for now,

*MaFe*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


 Mads
I realy like those axe´s
but I think the two with handles and small hammer heads was use by the people who
made the old stone streets (brolægger)but maybee I´m wrong not the first time …LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


Hi Dennis,
No it's a boatbuilders adze (the head in the is a gift from Napoleon, and the other I bought from a old boat builder).










http://books.google.com/books?id=JdJRRpQZ4GMC&pg=PA67&lpg=PA67&dq=sharpening+an+adze&source=bl&ots=fBUtL8z0Ry&sig=buE6r9lrAQPeojG968xHO4S2xSE&hl=en&ei=TbqxSq_ZEYKTkAWEiIG6Cw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2#v=onepage&q=sharpening%20an%20adze&f=false

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


thank´s Mads 
they just look so fammiliair to the other trade

but have you still room in the shop toyour self ….LOL
I look forward to see you and Thomas in the end of week 6 if every piece in the puzzle find its place 

Dennis


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


Well, better start checking the tools anyway.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


Those are some COOL tools! You have to make something, anything, with tools like that. Look out wood…...........


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


Ithink I would also stick to tools.

That bucket making will definitely give me some joint pain, it is labor intensive.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


Dennis,
The hammer you think of are probably this:








The viusual difference is that its round on the broad side, it's used for digging in the gravel, so you can fit the stone, I have done this work earlier in my young days in Nyborg - Denmark.








It could also be this bricklayes hammer, but this is not shap, and there are a nailpuller hole on the side, also usually the hole for the shaft is round.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


the bricklayerhammer I very well know ....have three myself….LOL

yes there is the hammer I thought of ,it seems to have been the angle that confused me a little 

take care
Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


What great collection. 'Mad's Choppers of Denmark' Not a motorcycle, but sweet to an LJ's eyes. Glad to see that you are progressing the bucket project. I wish we would hear from some of the others to find out how they are doing. I wonder how many are going to actually participate?

I can't wait to get back to work on the plane tomorrow. Today is doctor visits and food shopping. I also have cut the tips of 3 fingers on my left hand. One in the shop with a sharp chisel and the other two in the kitchen with a bread-knife. Kitchens are dangerous places! In the end, my new hand-plane will be stained red, so I only have to put some finishing oil on it, lol. I think I will have a nice brandy this evening to celebrate having survived the day.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


Dennis you need some serious glasses


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


NOW AGAIN….pheeeew …its expencive to get old


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


Mads you have made a really nice job on those handles&heads. I am really looking forward to get them in my hands while i am drinking a cup of your coffe


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Materials and tools*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Materials and tools
> ...


Hi guys,
Thank you all for the comments.
Napoleon, you got that coffee by now.
Mike, yes I try to learn about woodworking, and the best way is to touch and do. The axes are for me the basic, I will not be able to use them a lot due to my neck and arms, but it's also more the learning process, to tune them up, and learn the way they are used, then hopefully it will give me understanding, I feel allready it do.
You can't imagine how I laughed about your words, yes life sure is dangerous, I am also full of cuts after sharpening these axes… Burned child…
Ian, ;-)
Jack, when summer come, I hope to spend some time with these tools, under the sky in my little garden, just some little projects for lerarning, this will make me really happy.
Thomas, yes you better do just that!
Best thoughts, 
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*

*Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife









This is the plane I made, and here you find the DIY hand plane blog:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/20803

So time for some tool making - hmmmmmmm - I do have a soft spot on this…

*Hand plane*

*Trying to figure out a design… (Never did a plane, so…)*










The idea, and facts (yes I'm old fashion, I draw and calculate).
Press here for pdf of calculation.










My conclusion and sketch.
Press here for pdf of conclusion.

Now I'm a good student!

Best thoughts for now,

*MaFe*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


You can try also this link, it's a picture series of a guy making a plane of this type (not round).
http://sandal-woodsblog.com/2009/06/20/the-walnut-hand-plane-part-2-the-glue-up/










Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


Thanks much Mads. I'm off to bed now and I will study this tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


I'll dive into that pond myself some day. Thanks for the inspiration, dude


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


Thank you back Thomas, it was funny we just spoke of this in Paris, and now I'm moving on it…
Life is not to understand sometimes.
I need some silent days now, my body are really tired (some times I feel like I'm a little boy in a100 years old body), but as always my brain is active, even on the sofa…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


And here the full set of drawing for a flat one from popularmechanics:
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cm/popularmechanics/images/7E/tb_lg_plans-lg-1.jpg
So now I think we have a chance… lol.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


Another great tool Mads.

You make them so fast, it is impressive.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


Mads:

Thank you for all the Great Information! YOU are a VERY Generous Person, that's very refreshing!!

I hope your health improves. Keep thinking your "Best Thoughts" and perhaps turn them IN towards YOU Please! It Might Just Help. Couldn't Hurt. Huh? Huh? Huh? ;-}

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


Mads, you are like a racehorse who can wait to get out of the starting gate. I have a complete design for a 'generic' wooden hand plane and all the steps to build it.

Please wait until tonight or tomorrow and I will have it posted on blog #3. This is a basic design that you can alter as you wish, to personalize it. That's what I did and I will be posting a pic of it in the blog.

My only concern was the shape of the mouth at the bottom, as the curved blade should protrude evenly and with full support. Your PDF gives me what I need to get it right. Thank you for enlightening me. I am still doing a trial one just to make sure I have understood it correctly. So I hope you will rest easy on the couch while I give this a try. I will let you know the results as soon as I get them.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


Oh great…. Just when I thought I didn't have enough things I wanted to do… You had to go throw yet a monkey wrench in the mix and give me another…..lol

Very good info Mads…. Has my mind going crazy with ideas….


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


Update; 23.01.2011








Some plane blades, I have ten of these blockplane blades, and a half as you see, so I'll use this for mine.
Also you can see a interesting plane / shave I bought from France some months ago, it might have been used for this purpose… Still I want to make one, don't worry.









Other side.









In use.









Quite nice, and easy to work with, but to get a new blade will probably not be possible…









And here some pieces of a pallet that I will use if they are enough, I think it will be exelent to make it recycle also if possible.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...












Ok And finally touch down!
This morning in the dimmed light, in a public area… Some trees a bad, bad boy… A brance knife, and pling, plang, plong!!! 
Now I'm ready on the materials.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife*
> 
> *Making an ancient bucket with Stefang*
> Hand plane, binding lever, lag knife
> ...


Ian, thank you.
Dan, you really makes me laugh here, yes keep focus, make a wish list. I have the same problem, there are at least a thousand things I will love to make, but now I try to focus on building me a good little workshop for my retirement, and learning the basic skills, about - and how to use the tools, and this is in it self a big travel for a curious guy like me…
Mike I smile when reading this, especially since I know now you did not do it that way… lol. But now you can use the plane for another purpose as you write so nothing is done for nothing…
Ian, yes this is a good advise thank you. Not my strongest side, to make them go in, but I guess you figured out that… Thank you so for the kind words. When I'm not fine, I always think of the good moments before, and that there will be plenty after, this release the moment. Otherwise I try to be in the moment, to live the day, and not worry for before and after (not always easy).
Ian, I smile.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Scandinavian lag knife DIY*

*Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
Or Mike meets Mads again…

Updated 1 Februar 2011.

So my go on the lag knife, Scandinavian style:









The lag knife.
I cut it roughly to shape, turned the round part for the ferrule on the lathe, added some curves and shaped it with a spokeshave, finish with a sraper and then linsed oil and beeswax.









I added a ferrule, and then drilled three holes next to each other with a long drill..









Rasped out the wood between the holes.









Even out of focus…









Mixed and heated some epoxy.
Heated so it becomes thin floating and can run easy into the thin hole









The knife blade goes in, and I hammer on a piece of wood not to break the tip of the blade.
(And yet I actually did… So I needed a little regrinding).









Here you see it set, and you can see the broken tip…









Since I cut my self twice, I decided to make a mushroom sheet for it. 
Once so deep that there was a cascade of blood that spread over the tools, floor and my sharpener… Nothing serious just the tip of the finger where it always bleed a lot.










Here the Scandinavian way, from my sketchbook.










And here how to make the little tool.

Hope this can be useful, perhaps even someone will try and make a knife. 
And to post it so we can all see it.

Again Mike thanks you for the ancient bucket project blog.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


Thanks Mads. I will give it a try some day when needed. I like to make my own tools too.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


Thanks for for this Mads. What a great idea. I have been thinking about making some knives from my saber saw blades, but I never thought about the possibility to make what I call a keyhole type saw. There has been so many times I've needed one.

I'm just doing my knife and binding lever blog right now, so I hope you will have a look. My knife will not be as good as yours, but It works!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


thank´s Mads

Dennis


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


Great drawings and directions with translations. Fun to look over.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


It looks like a drywal saw.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


Hi,
The tool is the same as a dry wall saw, only more slim.
The brilliance of using these saw blades is that you can make them in several tooth versions from rough to fine, and ofcourse they are extremely cheap.








Here you can see some I did many years ago.
The mandles are scrap, a dowel and almost no finish here, the pistol grip works really fine.
No rocket sience, but really handy tool. A kind of keyhole saw.
Serge, it's so revarding to make your own knife, it's such a basic tool, that it really touch something in our cave man, when we make one of those.
Swirt, I have made a hole book like this, about the knife making, so I'm glad you like it, perhaps I should publish this little book as a cheap alternative to the real book marked.
Dennis, thanks.
Mike, I did see you knife now, and it's really nice, I like it! And I think it was good you added that bolster at the end to hold the endgrain together when using it as a liver, it is a lot of force that can be put into that knife. I think also I will make a finer version of this keyhole saw's after this.
Best thoughts, and thank you for your comments,
Mads


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


Yet another new one on me Mads. Well done bud!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


Wonderful job Mads, Nicely finished too. I would be willing to trade with you. It didn't occur to me to use my scraper on mine, but it's not too late! I haven't paid much attention to aesthetics with my tools like you always do. I will go back and give them all a nicer finish later just to follow your good example. Now you just have the binding lever to make. Don't forget the rounded jaws like I did! Oh, and mother-of-pearl inlays aren't allowed on the lever, ha ha.

I did laugh when you said you cut yourself, but not at you. It reminded me of when I was making the wooden plane. I cut my little finger, which bled a lot, then at lunch I was cutting some bread and I managed to cut my index finger and the one next to it right on the tips. So it wasn't very comfortable working for awhile. I was thinking of staining my plane red.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


thank´s for the update Mads 
its a nice knife ,I have never hear about or seen the protection cap before 
but I think its a great idea 
what wonders me is what a plummers wrench has to do in a woodshop 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> 
> *Scandinavian lag knife DIY*
> Or Mike meets Mads again…
> ...


Hi,
Dennis, the wrench is when canging spindel on my lathe so there are a good explanation, but I do understand you were wondering (perhaps you still are). I have never seen or heard about a mushroom protection cap before eighter! But it will keep it safe, and I thought it was a little funny. Smiles.
Mike, Yes it's never too late. I acually added the finish just for protecting the wood, no polish and so, but yes it do makes it look nicer also, more warm. I promise there will be no mother of pearl inlay in my binding lever.
Yes I laughed also about me cutting my fingers since I remembered you tell of you doing just that, so I was thinking we are really a wonderful team! Now I hit the wrong places on the keyboard all the time, since two fingers are in band aid (Is that the right name for it?). 
Dan, ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Binding lever...*

*Binding lever…*
Or Mads acually listens to Mike once…

Here it is my binding lever:









Here it is, not oiled and waxed yet, but shaped.









And here are a PDF you can doenload to print the design.

Hope the PDF can be useful.

And Mike thanks for the ancient bucket project blog.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Binding lever...*
> 
> *Binding lever…*
> Or Mads acually listens to Mike once…
> ...


Excellent work Mads. Now you are ready to start your bucket! But please read today's blog first, so I can tell you about my triumphs and failures.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Binding lever...*
> 
> *Binding lever…*
> Or Mads acually listens to Mike once…
> ...


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Binding lever...*
> 
> *Binding lever…*
> Or Mads acually listens to Mike once…
> ...


And what wood works best for a bottle opener …err ... I mean binding lever of this style? 

I have no idea what kind of force a binding lever needs to exert but I have a feeling it has to be significant or the handle wouldn't be so long. This assumption leads me to wonder weather that little claw will have enough strength for the job given the orientation of the grain.
I think it may fail here









Orienting the grain differently may help, but as I see it, it will just move the plane of weakness farther along that curve. Laminations with varying grain would solve the issue, but that is probably not historically accurate.
Another option that may fit with history might be something like this 








A hole drilled at the crotch of the tooth and maybe a longer nose on it??

Did your drawing and plan come from old tools still in existence, if so I wonder if time taught them a grain orientation that was superior. 
This is very cool. I like this project you and Mike are sharing here.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Binding lever...*
> 
> *Binding lever…*
> Or Mads acually listens to Mike once…
> ...


Hi Swirt,
As usually you are using your eyes, and are full of constructive ideas. Thank you.
I have been thinking exactly the same after I made it… After!
So I was thinking to give it a brass rivet through the head and a washer on each side, in this way I can hold it together across the grain and use the metals strenghts.
What do you say to this?
Ofcourse I could have used stronger wood, like beech or so, but this was what I had, and used the same for the knife.
Mike, I did read and comment. Thank you.
Thomas, I smile.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Binding lever...*
> 
> *Binding lever…*
> Or Mads acually listens to Mike once…
> ...












Like this!

But Since I don't know yet the ammount of preassure I will wait for the time where it will be used.

Smiles,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Binding lever...*
> 
> *Binding lever…*
> Or Mads acually listens to Mike once…
> ...












I belive this is the original drawing…
Not that this helps the grain situation at all!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Binding lever...*
> 
> *Binding lever…*
> Or Mads acually listens to Mike once…
> ...


Mafe I prefer to call them nagging thoughts rather than constructive ideas. They nag at me more than they construct. I have found that if I pass the nagging thoughts on, then I don't have to have them nag at me anymore LOL

I think the brass bolt would solve the problem (that doesn't exist yet) just fine. I think with the brass in place it would definitely improve its performance as a beer bottle opener too


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Binding lever...*
> 
> *Binding lever…*
> Or Mads acually listens to Mike once…
> ...


great Mads one tool multi purpose , the swissknife haven´t been around for nothing ….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The bucket - making the boards*

*The bucket*
making the boards.

Once again I will try to go my way, sorry Mike I'm a pain in the bucket…

I will make the stafs different width, and set up the angels by eye, and not by math.

Here is the PDF I made to show the principal.

This because it is my guess that it was done like this in the old days.









Stafs cut up in different width, now ready to plane with the new convex hand plane.
Before I could start I had to adjust the plane, the mouth was simply to narrow, and the wedge was a wee bit too long, so I kept having shaves stuck in the throat (took me a while to figure out this).









Shaves were flying all over, and in no time it was done!
Wauuu, a wonderful little plane, cuts so wonderful and smooth.
Learning: I should have made it longer and bigger! It was hard for the hands to hold this little plane. But I did it because I had a plane iron, and I wanted it to be small to store after, so in total I'm happy.
I found out that it was much easier and took less energy from my bad arms when I used it as a pull plane, like the Japanese, in this way I could use my body weight to take the shaves and not my arms.









Boards with curves!









Here the setup, I will make two longer and then try and fit the rest to middle.
I think I will make a lit for it after (Norwegian style).

Now I will see if I can get to make the bottom and lit.

Hope the PDF can be useful.

Mike thanks for this inspiring ancient bucket blog or master class.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


Looks wonderful but I can't keep my eye on the project; keep drifting to that wonderful round-bottom plane & gorgeous shave in the background. Outstanding work!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


Once again - thanks to the first and fastest!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


That's a good start! And nice shavings too? Don't forget to stop by the drug store to get some ointment for your elbows and shoulders!!! (ha! ha! ha!). Take care.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## AlexeyKhasyanov (Jul 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


plane great, i PRINT)) for me a copy of http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/20829

i'm sorry, but










i have very good book about cooperage (djvu format , in russian :O)))

many pictures that can help you in this project.
for interested can send on mail. 
write in privat messages.

BR, Alex


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


great blog Mads 
thank´s for the pdf 
I like your old wooden spokeshave 
and good to see your are prepared with both the brass and the mallet 
if the plane don´t behave …..LOL

have a good weekend my freind 
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


great pictures Anayski  ... thank´s
Dennis


----------



## AlexeyKhasyanov (Jul 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


































































MORE pictures in the book.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


fantastic drawings Anayski
most be a great book to learn from …...if you can read Russian…..LOL )

Have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


Your are almost there mads. Now you need to eyeball that angle.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


Hi Guys,
Yes I'm getting closer!
I must say it's good that I got my pension, imagine a emplyer that had to pay me a months pay to do a bucket! I can see my health are not what it used to be, but I am happy though that I managed this in the three weeks. I am proud that Mike was able to make me able to go places I had not been, and even to make a hand plane of my own. Yes it gives meaning and love in my life, this wooden travel, to learn, to do, to be - thank you Mike.
Ian, yes, just the eyeball part now… (woooohhhh).
Anayski, thank you, and thank you for all the wonderful illustrations, now we just have to learn some Russian lol. (No a picture say more than a million years).
Dennis, yes it's a beautiful old spokeshave I got from England, it's a pleasure to use. The brass mallet are my own creation, and the mallet also a old English one, at the end I did become friend with the plane, and it was a pleasure. You have to try this, perhaps with some of the wood from Patron.
Serge, I'm sure tomorrow I will be well cooked, my arms and neck are not at all up to this, but I will be happy to take a few days on the coach for this, it's well worth it.
Dez, I try, I try. ;-)
Al, yes my little baby convex plane. Smile.
Best thoughts and thank you for the comments,
Mads


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


I bet you are so proud of the plane Mads the shavings are perfect. What a beautiful little tool nice job
Trevor


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


Mafe This is a lot of fun to follow along with. Thanks for putting all the work into the fantastic photos.

Pretty soon you are going to have to add the word "Cooper" to your signature. 

Anaysky, those are great diagrams. They are so clear they almost need no translation.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


Great to see your good progress Mads and the results of your wonderful self-made plane. Thank you for the PDF. I had already discovered the disadvantage of the wider staves when I made a weeping stave for my first bucket try. I notice in all the real ancient buckets that the weeping stave seems to be always smaller than the other stave.

I have made a new and much better bottom for my new bucket. I did a not so good drilling for the dowels last time, and this time I paid a lot more attention to getting the holes properly centered, although I didn't change the method and I used my ancient Dewalt cordless that I bought last month, lol.

I would love to use the more authentic different widths of staves as you are doing, but I think my materials aren't wide enough to give much variation. I will consider it though.

As for doing the angles by eye only, I can see two particular problems which must be catered to. Those are (1) getting the angle consistent along the entire edge and (2) maintaining a consistent width of the stave at both ends. If these criteria aren't met then the seams between the staves will not be tight. As I see it, the angle can be estimated by eye pretty closely and then adjusted as needed. The width at the staves top and bottom should also be checked for consistent width.

Looking forward to seeing your results. I also mention that the info shown by Anayski is excellent. The illustrations of the banding are particularly helpful as this part is critical to finishing our buckets. *So Thank you Anayski for these wonderful color illlustrations*.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


Hi Mike,
I have the pleasure to be invited by a friend tonight to a wine and tapas bar, for a tasting evening, we will be served wonderful wines and plenty of little delicatesse. SO no more bucket for this week…
I will be off next week but did make some progress that I will post as soon as I can.
Best thoughts, and thank you for the mail it warmed my heart,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


enjoy the evening Mads 
drink a little glass for me (I work until seven a´clock tomorrow morning)
take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


So!










This is status now. I will post my pictures of how I got there asap but it might be in a day or two.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


LOL Tease!

Enjoy the evening out.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bucket - making the boards*
> 
> *The bucket*
> making the boards.
> ...


I come down with a touch of the crud and you run off making a beautiful bucket Mads…lol

Looks like you are well on your way with this one Mads. Enjoying the blogs very much. Thanks for taking us along with you on this journey…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*A simple angel marker*

*A simple angel marker*
Less is more.

I had decided to make the stafs different width, and set up the angels by eye, and not by math.
But all our talks here made me think, and today I think I had a good simple answer!










First we have the 'problem', how do we determin those angels?
Here in PDF download version










Second my solution, a simple angle marker.
Here in PDF download version

*So why do I thing this could be the answer;*

It's easy to make.
It's low tech.
It's cheap.
It can be used again and again.
There are a tradition for these types of simple angles.

What do you think?

Hope the PDF can be useful.

Mike thanks for this inspiring ancient bucket blog or master class.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


Mads, great to see you in full swing.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


Hi Mafe,
You have struck a note with me with the coopering. TRY *cerobertsonline/coopered *. Not much information there, but lots of inspiration, coopered boxes--- beautiful.
Jack


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


Another bit of cleverness that is inspiring to see.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


Hi,
Jamie, yes it makes my brain boil…
Jack, my ohh, it was truely a inspiration, what wonderful stuff that came up, now I have another note stuck…
Swirt, I smile!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## toolchap (May 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


I quietly watch you from my corner….read your blogs and say little. You have one of the most beautiful spirits I have come across. You add to this world in such a great way. Please continue and know that even though I might not say much, you are in my thoughts.

As always, my compliments.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


A wonderful, and very clever solution Mads! I'm throwing away my string! I'm glad to see that you have come around to thinking that the ancients might have used helpful things like this. They were after all woodworkers, and woodworkers love tools and jigs, so it seems just natural that they would use something besides their eye to get good results. We are all learning so much from this project. This little device solves a big problem. Thanks Mads, you are the best.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


Look at this:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/outils-anciens-mesurer-cuir-Bourrelier-/180620980948?pt=FR_JG_Collections_Sciences&hash=item2a0dd972d4
Could it be the tool we were looking at?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


thank´s Mads 
yes I think so Mads but thats a gess based on what Anayski posted in his bucket blog

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


Look here:
And here are the answer to what the French do:









http://ecole2chenes.free.fr/travaux/annee2005_2006/tonnelier/source/2dolage2.htm
Smile:
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...












Here a wall full of these French angel tools for the barrelmaker:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


thank´s for sharing Mads 
the ruler plaque looks real good

take care
Dennis


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


Mafe,

I believe it was on Roy Underhills show about coopering, if the inside radius is formed, the edge angles are all at 90 degrees regardless of width. it Looks to be so in your pdf. Much simpler than French approach!

I really enjoy your posts, good health to you.

"Pray for Obama. Psalm 109:8". "Let his days be few and brief; and let others step forward to replace him."


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple angel marker*
> 
> *A simple angel marker*
> Less is more.
> ...


The angle is 90 to a circle so you need a jig, this gous for all the nationalities…
Thank you ;-)
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*

*The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
just before a week of.

Now I will see if I can get to make the bottom and lit I said in the fourth blog, so I better get there.

I will make the stafs different width, and set up the angels by eye, and not by math.









Since I made the sides of recycled pallet wood, I thought I better go on with the recycle concept; here are some boards from a trashed IKEA bed found in the street.
Laying side by side, trying to avoid as many knots as possible, and then marking to know the way later.
Two unparallel lines like you see in the photo are an excellent way.









Lifting the boards two and two as shown, back to back.









Clamping them up.









Running that wonderful old Stanley.
And smoking, this is especially important.









A nice tight fit, and the marking are still easy to follow.









All with a tight fit now.









Marking the bottom diameter, and two cross lines for the dowels.









Transfer marks for the dowels.









Choosing a drill method! Or we can call it a travel in time.
I will not go into each here, just let you enjoy the beauty of them (yes another E-bay purchase).









I choose the spade drill, only because I know it's really old, and because I never tried one of these before.
It was really fast and easy to use, impressed me quite a lot!









Test hole.









Not much tear out, and a quite crisp drilling.









Marking the depth of the dowel position with a marking gauge.









Making a mark with an awl.









After drilling the holes in one side, I use little pins, to get the exact point of the matching holes. If you don't have these, just make some carful layout and you will be fine.









Time for planning.









Flat!









Marking the thickness I want for the bucket bottom boards, in this way I have an aim point for my planning after.









Removing thickness of the bottom with a scrub plane. To be honest it was the first time in my life I tried one of these, and it was really a pleasure, wood was removed so fast and with little effort.









I did not even sharpen that old lady! 
(Thank you to Napoleon, who gave this sweet girl one day).









Now I was in the mood for using wooden planes, so I took out my old beauty, and made shaves.
Admit it! Yes! It is so much more wonderful than a metal plane… Hmmmmmmm…. Wood against wood, no sharp edges, and this one with an adjustable mouth.









The beauty of the shaves.









So now I have the desired thickness of the bottom.
(The photo shows before and after).









Stafs and the bottom.









Making a guide. I use a string, an awl and a pencil. This must have been possible, at least with a nail as awl, a string and a nail as marker.









Since I want to make a lit also I decide to save time and my now very sour arms…
So I take of some thickness on the circular saw.









I drill with the help of Mr. Bosch.









Ohhh yes, and since my Festool state of the art table could not hold the thin boards without I hack into the clamps with the plane, I used some good old fashion wedges to clamp…









Like this.
(This might also be a little more authentic than Festool).









The thickness in mm and inches.









Once more… Forgive me, I'm slow!









One bottom and one lit. Or at least the boards for it.









Since my arms at this point were in pain, I choose to use some power tools to help me cutting the bottom circle jig. I used my primitive circle jig (sorry Martyn, I will get to this when I have more time).









Wood, nails, hammer and a raised jig are done.









Now time to make a tool to help me when I try to eyeball the angels for the staffs.
Again; wood, nails, hammer and a holding jig are made.
At the picture you see the staf, and the jig on my no eight plane.









Jig holding the staf.









And ready to run!
Like this I get a firm grip, and a good feel and view of the angel I plane.









Holding the staf in place with a little wedge.









The setup, the raised bottom jig, and now stafs can take shape around as I plane them.









I found out I needed to hold it in place, and did so with string and wedge.









Like so!









Here you see the miracle happening!
Also in the right corner you see my high-tech electric digital angel gauge! Why! Because I simply had to give up du to health, and make the initial cuts for the stafs by the table saw, and then the fine tuning on my angel planning setup.









Here you see where I got to.
I will continue next week, now a week of, this will be good for me since my body at this state feels like around a hounded and seven years old…









Layout for a handle.









A handle.
(Mike I will round the ends, so it will be able to swing).

That's it for now!

Hope it could bring some inspiration, some laughs and perhaps even some light!

Mike thanks for this inspiring ancient bucket blog or master class.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


My!!! I get a comment from a escort service in Delhi.
I think I will ask Martin to remove that comment, sorry but I do not think that kind of offers are having a place here!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Eeww you're right dude.
I love how you're getting the bucket growing from pallet wood to an almost finished beauty


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Thomas, I'm only sorry I did not have enough pallet wood for all, but a bed bottom trached is hopefully also ok.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Mads, I enjoy your detailed blogs. Well documented post and you left a good deal of bread crumbs behind so I can work on this project later this year.

Nice deal, you post a blog and get an escort service. People just pat me on the back. I hope someday I can reach your level 

David


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


David, I laough out loud - I did not think of it that way! Thank you for the nice comment, I enjoyed to make it, so we are two. Good luck on your go, feel free to ask any questions when you start.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


I'm following your ancient bucket posts with interest. You have a fantastic array of techniques. I find your posts very useful. I'm seeing some clamping devices that I have not seen in the USA. Would you be so kind as to share some photos and describe your systems for clamping/holding your pieces in place while you work them? I hope you'll continue to share your ideas here. Fantastic!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Hi Max,
It's Festool MFT3 system: http://www.festoolusa.com/products/mft-multifunction-tables/mft3-multifunction-table-495462.html
I love this table, it is nothing less than brilliant, but it's a work table, not a workbench. I have also tablesaw and router in this system and love it too. (It's quite expensive I must say).
Thank you for your words,
best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Rest up. That was a great story and wonderful photos. When your strength returns, keep us informed


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


A few shots from my rest here in Paris:








I see light.








I see rest, and kindness.








I see beauty lager than we can imagine possible.

Yes I vist Notre Dame yesterday, this place can bring you peace, when you focus on the details.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Ok Mads, then you will have a bucket. Very well done blog.With the extra height on the handle stave's, that should work very well. Loved the blog to see how you do things. Your work is coming along very well. I really enjoyed seeing you working with those fine wooden planes. Thanks for pics of Notre dame. I think these are the first interior shots I've seen of it. I think cathedral building from the middle ages is very interesting. I've read a bit about it. I like the building cranes they used and of course their fantastic building skills and architecture.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Nice blog Mads.

I was admiring the old brace and all there old tools up until I saw that table saw and the drill press..

Just pulling your legs.

Great job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Mads, I forgot to mention in my comments above that I hand planed my bottom joints like you did. It is a great way to do it as you are guaranteed a matching joint even if they aren't level.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Hi,
Ian, I laugh. And must admit my passion goes both ways, old tools and new tools. I can enjoy my Festool high-tech monster as much as my old brace, each for beeing state of the art of their time, each for bringing us a step furter away from the stone age. My worry is how far do we need to get, or even more how fare is it good for our souls.
Mike, this church is to me a heavy bastard from the outside, at first the same on the inside - but when you give it time, it grows with you, and you start to admire the beautiful light that are only possible in the gradious darkness, the scale, the construction. 
If you want to see ever the grateness of light it will not be in the Saint Chapelle, this church is just on the other side, on the Isle, this is a breath taking building, in every sence, to build so light, so elegant and in stones and glass, wauuuuuu.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sainte-Chapelle










Here a picture I took yesterday of the tower, please notice how thin the structure is.









This could make us think of Japan, but it's a coner of Notre Dame.










At least 12 guys had seen a light, yesterday I did also.










Some bring the light to the darkness.










In the center, is the kindness, we are all able to make rings in the water like these rings, all we have to do is to try.










And do not forget to wish the best for the others.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


Mads I am dearly loving the contrast of your and Mikes blog. This is great. OK after the bucket, how about a wagon wheel. JK. I have just stepped off into the wood only planes. In a way you can feel the wood you are working to the point the you almost see with the feel. If my metaphor makes sense. It does in my mind.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


This is interesting also.
The tools of the French barrel maker / tonnelier:
http://www.anciens-outils.com/tonnelier.htm
Notice the Colombe, it a giant plane on legs, this is clever, and I think answer some of our questions.
'overturned big jointer used to draw the edges of the staves of barrels and funds'.
So it was done by the eye and experience I suppose.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...












Here one of these king size planes:


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...












Here in use.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...












http://portail.atilf.fr/encyclopedie/images/V27/plate_27_7_6.jpeg


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> 
> *The bottom, the side angels and start of the handle.*
> just before a week of.
> ...


another great blog from you Mads enjoyed all the way 
and it was about time you got convinced about wood on wood …LOL
just kidden …but you most admit there is something about it 
But i do love your iron planes too don´t be wrong there 

nice short cobberplane you posted  the old cobbers eyeballed it when they 
shaved the stave one the side nomatter if it was a bucket or barrels
but they had one more trick in the sleeve´s when they made barrels 
not sure they used it on buckets though

enjoy the day´s down there 
take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*

*Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
First day back home.

So Mike, I'm back!.

Spend a little shop time today, not a lot, but a good beginning.









So first staf rounded on the outside, and from here I take a pen and draw the thickness I want from the curved inside and out. I used a compass as marking gauge, since I had no rounded gauge.









First side done, a few stafs needs angel adjustment after.









This is my rounding setup.









And now all the way around.









So time to look at the handle, since this needs to be ready before assembly the bucket, since it will not be able to be done after.









After my discussion with Mike I rounded the end, so the bucket can 'swing'.









Shaping the handle.









I sharpen one of the old drills, and drill the holes in the stafs.









Handle ready. The lid can now be started on.









Lid cut out (yes I used the band saw).









Next step will be the bottom now.









I could not resist!.
Lifted the bucket up in the air, while it was only held together by the span of the string.

That's it for now!

Hope it could bring some inspiration, some laughs and perhaps even some light!

Mike thanks for this inspiring ancient bucket blog or master class.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


That's looking fantastic Mads also you have some great tools I love the old wooden plane is that something you picked up in France too? anyway you're reviving old skills I like it
Trevor


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


this looks like a great place for a few pints o Guinness! Coming along very nicely Mafe


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


you got thinking I want to try to make a bucket


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


*Ingenius and Inovative, I doubt I will ever try this, I admire your tenacity and desire to try new things. What wood is it.
Jack *


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


looking real good sofare Mads 
and a great blog too thank´s for taking the time to do it

take care
Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


Looks good from here Mads.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


Looks absolutely great Mads. I love the handle and the idea of making a lid too. It is easy to see that creative people like yourself have a wider vision than the rest of us. Lots of inspiration to find in your version of the ancient bucket.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


Hi,
Trevor, thank you! The old plane is a Ulima from Germany, but a brand we have used for decades here in Denmark. Yes it's wonderful to learn these old skills.
My plane old post:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29505
Ulmia:
http://www.ulmia.de/Deutsch/Ulmia-Hobel.htm
Roger, yes it might be it should be my beer bucket!
Robert, go for it!
Jack, I smile, yes I can see I'm a stubbern bastard… Laugh.
Dennis and Toppa, merci!
Mike, I have a little extra gift for you here!


















Was in a supermarked today and found this one, remember we spoke of this?
It is the parts you missed to make a sanding plane, I have trashed the plastic, and will send you the metal parts.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33799

This is just meant as a smile, and I insist you will post the plane when it's made.

Best thoughts to all, and thank you so for the sweet comments,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...












Ohhhh yes and today I did not work on the bucket, but took a hour to make some new Japanese inspired axe handles.


----------



## Clung (Oct 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


Awesome. Beautiful tools, wonderful work… a great inspiration! Thanks!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


nice axe handles Mads 
Thank´s for rember me of those clips and where there are )

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Planing the outside, shaping the mandle and start of the lid.*
> 
> *Planning the outside, shaping the handle and start of the lid.*
> First day back home.
> ...


Clung, yes I think we share our taste there, the tools I mean.
Dennis, ahh so you have a little project to do now. The handes was a pleasure to make, I made them intirely be heart and feeling and when the little one was done, my smile was big, so the larger became same style.
Both, thank you for the kind words,
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*

*Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
not as easy as it looks…

So finally time for that lag knife!.









First mark the thickness of the bottom on the stafs.









When you have a marking knife like me, send by a fellow LJ, then it's impossible not to smile while doing this.









Then mark the stafs.









Like this!









And now the other side.









And time to lag!









It's not easy to avoid tear out… So if I should make a new knife, it would have a flat side.









And clean out with a chisel.
Don't know how to control how deep to go…









So I go half, and trust my instincts.









Try a new approach. (I'm naughty).
Sawing halfway through.









Like this.









Clean out are really easy like this.









Now I'm really fast.









What is this a mistake?
No! I made them a little too small on purpose.









So now I mark the bottom with this size.
Why?









And now a little planning to make the bottom fit the groove.
Why this approach?
Because I believe it will be more tight with this wedge effect (might be a mistake).









So off we go.









Fit!!! Jubiii.









Up we go.









And around.









To the end.









More marking gauges.
First I mark the thickness, from inside out always, so the thickness variation will appear on the outside.









Now marking the placements for the dowels.
I set up two gauges to the lengths, and mark from the bottom up.









Like this.









And then marking with an owl to make sure the drill will not slip.









Drilling.
This sounds so simple, but it is really hard to hit dead center in so many holes, and yes I did make mistakes…
But manage with some adjusting of the dowel sizes.









Ok with power tools, my arms can't handle so many holes with hand tools.









Time to make some dowels.









A jig:
Drill a hole in a scrap piece wood.









Make a cut at the depth of the dowels wanted.









Cut of a piece of the wood, and now stick the dowel into the jig.









And dowel express are running, easy and alike.









So dowels ready to be used.









And now it's like Lego.









The bucket comes fast together now.
So time for a pipe of nice tobacco.









Once again I have to test the limits, now to lift the bucket like this.
And it works! Jubiii.

That's it for now!

Hope it could bring some inspiration, or guidance!

Mike thanks for the travel in the ancient bucket blog.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Clung (Oct 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


well done!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Amazing Mafe. I do enjoy your tool-set. Your time and dedication shows in your work.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Looking good Mads. All you need now is a cow that needs milking. LOL


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Good stuff…. Much enjoyed….


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Very clever trick with cutting the dowels to length. Also handy to have 2 marking guages ( I am always thinking - how will I do this without such and such?)

I don't think you have tested the limits of your bucket yet, just by lifting it. We will see if it really holds water and be picked up at the same time!..but first we still have some bindings.

I still don't understand the value of the lag knife - especially with your alternate methods. Is it to take the place of round ended chisel ?( which I have never seen of course)


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Thanks for sharing with us. This has been a great project. I've really enjoyed tagging along.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


"And now it's like Lego." LOL Good one!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Good job Mads!! )


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


a bucket of beer

a good pipe

and thow (caroline)

enjoy !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Excellent work *Mads* and a beautiful bucket. You are now way ahead of me. I hope you can wait a little for me to catch up and blog the bindings. They will be similar to the ones shown in the Russian coopering book, but there are a few steps that have to be done before cutting the ends so they will lock together. I hope I can get my dowels as drilled as accurately as you did.

*Steve* The advantage of the lag knife is that when you cut the lag the knife will cut into the wood at an even depth, so that when you chisel out the waste the round edge of the bottom will fit the lag tightly all along the curve. This will make your bottom a good fit and hopefully water tight (at least after some swelling of the wood).

I found that the lag knife was easy to use and did a good job. I assume Mads used a saw because he has problems with arms and neck pain. I'm sure he is aware of the problem and has done a work around to get the lag concave like the stave. Saws were used for this type of work in the more recent old days as an alternative to the lag knife, but they were made with a rounded edge to match the concave profile of the stave's. You would need a separate saw for each different profile you wanted to produce. You might find it helpful to reread the blog that includes advice on cutting the lag.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


a very well made Blog Mads 
I realy enjoyed it  you nearly throwe gauges with the same speed
as you are able to send new planes by my eye´s ….LOL
yes still living on a jet plane , can´t get the meeting out of my dreams 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Hi there,
Dennis, yes I have a tool fetish, I admit it! The gauge on the fifth picture are my latest creation, but this I will post on a later occation. And just to make you green I just bought a 1894 (dated) traditional hand plane with horn from Germany (E-bay 5 Euro… it's a crazy world). We will find a time for another day in my work shop.
Mike, yes I took a time jump here, was also too much, so today has been a day off (exept a closet for my daughters dolls..). For the bands I will wait for your guidence. The dowels was not easy and some of the accuracy in the bucket seemed to vanish… So I think I will have to correct few angels on stafs, but since it will not be used as a water bucket I'm not going to put too much efford into this. The reason I made the bottom in a wedge shape was to compensate for my lagging… I guess. lol. I think the blade on my lag knife was too thick.
David, yes what more can a man ask for?
Topa, ;-)
Swirt, yes just like that! lol.
Dan, I'm glad you enjoy, for me it has been a challange and a great fun, Mike is a king of kindness.
Steve, Water? What water? lol. Yes this will be the test, and I do shake a little… The marking gauges, yes not bad to have several, and when you buy second hand, they come quite cheap, I'll make a blog soon about one I have finished lately.
Perhaps we should make a routerplane with round bottom next…
Dan, I smile.
Andy, oh yes acually I would love to try and milk a cow once in my life.
Superdav, thank you, I do have a soft spot on those tools yes, especially once with a life and soul.
Clarence, love to do this with you!
Best thoughts and thank you to all of you,
Mads


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Mads, It isn't what its cracked up to be!! Trust me ;-)) used to do 80 every morning and 110 every night.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Topa, thank you.
Smile from me.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


yes sometimes its crazy out there I´m not that envy of you  
....except from the drawknifes ,drills and .. and .. and …..LOL

you know the last blog on toolgloat I have just brought the teaser home , have to do it over two times
since there was 18-19 planes , three yankey-screwdrivers and more …....yep a bunch of work before me
does it feel so ….no no no ......................ok maybee

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Good luck with the tools Dennis.
I'm happy for you, and sure you will do a good job on the restore.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


As I was looking at this, I remembered something that you might find interesting, especially if you are going to use this to hold liquid.

If I remeber correctly, I was watching a Frank Klausz video and he was making a wood container to hold his oil or water stones, can't remember which. What he did made a lot of sense. He took a fairly heavy piece of solid copper wire and layed it down the middle of the edge or side. He then hammered it into the wood the thickness of the wire and then removed it. When he was done, there was an indentation down the edge of the wood. He then planed the edge to be flush with the bottom of the indentation. He then fastened this edge to the base, akin to puting the edges of the bucket together. The rationale is that the mashed wood would swell and make a very tight natural seal. I have actually found variations of this in a wood boat that I had when I was a kid but didn't know what I was looking at until I saw this video.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Roy Underhill demonstrated the smash the fiber principle when making a small box to hold water for his waterstone.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...


Maybe thats where it was


----------



## Sactomike (Nov 21, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Lag time... Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> 
> *Lag time… Lagging and joining with dowels.*
> not as easy as it looks…
> ...





> I still don t understand the value of the lag knife - especially with your alternate methods. Is it to take the place of round ended chisel ?( which I have never seen of course)
> - daltxguy


Think of the lag knife as a free-hand cutting gauge. I've found it among the tools of Estonian woodworkers, and more recently among the tools of German woodworkers. Estonians did use it for creating the croze, but the German coopers had early on abandoned it for the tool, croze.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*

*Lid.*
while I wait for the willow tree!

I had all of a sudden become in front of the timeline, have no idea how…
So I had time to make a lid for the bucket.
I had made an extra set of boards like the bottom, so these were the start point.









This is what it became.
A Japanese inspired lid, in one of my favorite colors, Japanese red.









First I cut it in size, and made cut for the handle bars.
Then a tour on the router, as you can see I made a primitive circle jig of a piece of plywood and a nail.
(I made a terrible job full of blow out…).









Here we are.









Now marking the thickness I want the lid to have visually.









And a quick look at the back side.









So time to plane down thickness, I keep it full thickness on the center, so it gets rounded.
Here a use my Stanley No. 2, and enjoy it full time.









Here you can see the rounding coming on.









At the end I leave the surface raw, as a contrast.
All these were in action, most of all to enjoy them…
(The little shoulder plane is a gift from our friend DIV, thank you!).









I glue the lit together, even I don't know if this is allowed from my great master Mike.









Then color the wood with IPE stain (forgot to take a picture).









Use tissue to paint, since I want it raw, as a contrast to the bucket.









Drill a hole in the center and carve a little knob.
This knob I fastened with the wood nail and glue.









For the red; rouge de Chine.









And this is the result.
I must say I'm happy.









And open.









The raw contrast, and the wooden nail.









Hand carved knob.

Now I wait for our dear Mike for the travel in the bucket tour, to get to the binding part!

Hope it could bring some inspiration, or guidance!

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Hey Mads, that is a real neat bucket!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


nice colour contrast to pine 
good to see some plane action …now you shuold take your time 
to refurb all those tools you hadn´t have time to yet

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Hi,
Jim, thank you so, it has been a long birth, but we are on the doorstep now.
Dennis, I'm working on that part all the time on the side, right now I restore old screwdrivers, awls, axes, boatbuilders adzes, planes, drawknifes, bench chisels and some wonderful old French mortise chisels, so I am not at rest if you think so… Ohhh yes and I also work on leather sheets for axes (this will also be a blog), Only my body is holding me back, there are so many tool restore projects and so little time… (And I'm trying to build up a work shop in record time).
Dez, merci!
Best thoughts to your guys,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


 I know you ain´t being lazy it was just a comment to something 
you said under the CPH-meeting that hit me LOL …there you see I´m slow on reply´s too
and I do think you have a shop already you just try to take over the next room in the basement …LOL
but with all that iron ain´t you affraid the detectors in the airport will go crazy soon even though you are
in the other end of the city 

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


;-) Dennis


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Wonderful…. and I love the color, rouge de Chine (Chinese red) on the lid!

A wonderful blog series, and an excellent bucket.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Hi Rick, thank you for your kind words. Yes this 'China' red that I acually call Japanese red is just wonderful.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Hey Mads, be careful of what you show in your pictures. Now I know "Le Secret" to your brilliant woodworking  Thanks for keeping us up to speed on your process. Looking real nice.

David


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


David, I am happy some one noticed, it also made me laugh, but I decided to leave it there, and see the responses. Yes the French seem to have the secrets. lol.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


I love it Mads, your bucket is charming and saucy with the red lid. The lid is an accessory, and gluing, painting, and carving is allowed on accessories (executive decision). So no points will be taken away for this extra work. Now I have to think what kind of accessory I can mount on my bucket. Maybe a wood carved copy of Rodin's 'The Thinker' would be appropriate, or perhaps misinterpreted, lol.

I didn't get anything done on my bucket today. Had to shop and visit my MIL and we just got home at 8 pm. So one or two more sessions in my shop before the grand finale with the willow branches. My brain is moving fast, but unfortunately not my body.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


My Mike,
You cant imagine how I laughed about your carving proposal.
Look forward.
Thank you,
best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Rouge fatal… Good choice.

that bucket is communist…

Nicely done!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Ian, I laugh big time, thank you. A communist bucket, thats new!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Success!! Great job Mads…. again! I was surprised to see a carved knob (since you turn), but after thoughts, it makes sense for such bucket.

I have a question Mads: How long does it take to paint such a large lid with such a small paint brush? [¦

Thank for sharing your enthousiast.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Serge, I laugh big time!
Yes the brush was just for filling in the holes.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Lid - while I wait for the willow tree!*
> 
> *Lid.*
> while I wait for the willow tree!
> ...


Mads, don't we usually use a bucket to fill holes?

Okay, I'm signing off! 

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*

*The binding*
back in business or solving the Gothic knot!

Ok Mike, I'm back, was actually afraid the willow would be useless now, but I put them in a bag of water, and they even started to make roots…









Hmmmm, øhhhhhh, baaaaa.









Someone help me!!!









Ok, if I close my eyes and try really hard…









First take a knife and divide the willow branch in two.
It might sound easy but it takes concentration, and that you take full control of the knife.









Take the branch and bend it around a round piece of wood.









Tighten and run it forwards and backwards until you feel the fibers are really soft so it will bend easy around the bucket. (If your binding branch is not all fresh leave it in water over night before doing this - I had to…).









It will look like this.









A long cut to make it a wedge shape.
(I know it's not fine that a knife maker uses a simple Stanley knife sorry).









Like this!









Clean it up.









Make a cut app. half way through.









Viola!









Make a cut that goes up to the cross cut in a wedge shape.









You might need to deepen the cross cut on one this side.









Like this, now we have a hook.
(And a little more…)









Here it's clear to see!









Now cut of some material in the side where you made the hook.









Like so.









Make one just the same in the other end, only the hook needs to turn the other direction, so they will lock.









Click!









And from the back.









Hook and hook.









And a photo of the page I looked at from the wonderful Russian book.









Ok, I'm not sure it was all that fun for Caroline, but she did manage to get some work done, and it was actually her taking the pictures, so I could use both hands. Thank you my sweet Caro.

I'll see tomorrow my dear Mike if I can finish those bindings!

Hope this can help others solve that Gothic knot!

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


A lot of these buckets are German/Austrian in origin, very simple but clever design.I like your post well done.Alistair


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Very impressive Mads. That's what I like about your posts, I always learn something.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


What fun. 
Thank you both for the photographic treat on a rainy afternoon.

Enjoying the ride,
Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


great to see you and Caroline enjoy the easter sun 
thank´s for sharing the moment Mads
and yeas its not funny when its banging tooo hard inside the thick skull
watch out it can give a big headeache to think too hard …. LOL
great picturebook again Mads thank´s
looking forward to see the next one 

take care all of you 
Silke and Dennis


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


It looks like a challenge. I can't wit to see the finish bucket! I'm sure it will be a beauty!


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Now it's very clear - thanks. I am still catching up…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


a great blog - thanks to the teamwork 

isn't it amazing that the willow will still grow.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


That bucket begins to look like a finish bucket soon.

Looking forward to see it all done and well done


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


i thought maybe 
you were going to ask harry potter
for help

but caroline is far better

enjoy


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Great explanation.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Yep, that's quite a step-by-step review  Thanks for the good karma 
@ Caro: beau bronzage


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


I hate to say this Mads but I really like the orange binding compared to the green  
Best
Trevor


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


I need few more years to understand that knot.

mes compliments au photographe.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Hi ho, hi ho,
Ian, then you will look like me on the first picture. Merci!
Trevor, me too! I love that orange color. I am planning to use the green, but in time it should turn dark brown, almost black and this is the contrast I was thinking to use.
Thomas, a picture says more than 1000 words - 22 pictures and a lot of text should explain a knot… Et le pastis, vers 17hOO, sous le soleil danois, a un gout bien special… Mads et moi en avons bien profite: see you.
Jamie, ;-)
Patron, I do see a bit of Harry in my glasses, and yes Caro is fare better.
Napoleon, yes soon there is a bucket (I hope…).
Debbie, yes this willow is amazing, I took it so long ago and yet just some water and it wants to grow.
Steve, glad I can help you, but you might still look twice when it's your turn.
Jim, I still have doubt about my choice of the binding, to use them with the bark, but I will stick to it and see when it dry, if not happy, I will make new where I peal of the bark fist.
Dennis, sunshine, cold drinks, easter kisses, no headeche, pure smile.
SPalm, ahhh yes no rain here, sorry if we send it to you ,-) life is sweet even in the rain.
Andy, so nice to see you! I still live high on our last meeting it was such a wonderful evening, and I still try to digest the fact it was your birthday.
Alistair, this is interesting since our travel in the hisytory of the buckets has soon been all over the world. Even Russia. Do you have some written history on this, I would be happy to read it.
All of you, thank you for the warm words, they makes me smile here in the easter sun.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Just updated with 'how to make the binding flexible'.


----------



## AlexeyKhasyanov (Jul 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Hi Mads.

i'm glad to see - that book was useful :O)))))))

BR Alex


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Yes Alex, it was more than usefull thank you!
I thought it was all interesting looking and the illutrations are so good that even I have no idea what is written, I understand almost all.
Thank you, and the best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Hi Mads. Sorry to be the last to comment on your great instructional blog here, but I've been offline until now. Great step by step and great photos by your Caroline. You will have an unusual binding with the bark left on, why not? so I congratulate you on your originality and bow to your superior creative skills. I do think that it is wonderful when a woodworker puts his own mark on his products, thereby making them unique as you have done here. I'm looking forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Mike! There you are!!!
Don't be sorry, I had this image you were working hard in the garden, a little bird told me that…
Thank you again my friend, thank you for taking your time.
And thank you for the compliments.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## Sactomike (Nov 21, 2014)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...





> Hi Mads.
> 
> i m glad to see - that book was useful :O)))))))
> 
> ...


Alex, what book is this? And where can I find a copy? These are things I need to find out for my research in Russian coopering. It has been very difficult to find very much on the subject.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The binding (back in business or solving the Gothic knot)*
> 
> *The binding*
> back in business or solving the Gothic knot!
> ...


Try to PM me. ;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*

*Finale*
there is a hole in my bucket!









Ta-taaaaaaaa…









Plingeling…









Swirrrrmmm…









oooooopen.









Closer.









Even closer.









Ready, steady -









GO!!!
UPS!!!









If I should pick up water in this bucket, I should be running.
Ok it did not hold water, just as I expected. 
The bottom is perfect and the fit to the sides seems also perfect.
But my bindings are too loose, and the bucket should be soaked with water before the try.
So why did I do it?
I like my bindings and I will not use the bucket for water.









Smoking / soaking!









Hmmmm, perhaps one day I will make some new bindings, for now I will call the project finished.

So my dear Mike I did it!
Slowly at the end, but I did it.
Hope you can forgive my water world, as I have told you it was a pleasure to make this journey in our past, to get a little closer to my inner Viking, study, make experiments, create theories, do, be, laugh and at the end be able to say I did it.
Thank you Mike.

Hope this can inspire others to take the bucket road!

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


You can always use it to hold snow… or sand


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


well done mads

we knew you had it in you
and as usual some leaked out for us too

there may have been more to this than came through the years

as we know
different species
and different cuts of wood
have different characteristics

like maybe more pitch
or annular ring placement
something the old timers knew
the researchers didn't know about

by the time you build a boat
you should know better 
what keeps water in
and what keeps it out

well done
nice bucket

i bet it will hold some beautiful flowers
for caroline


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Very nice my friend. It's beautiful. In one of the photos I thought you had steam coming from your bucket, but alas it was your pipe. I was looking at your plane-making blog recently. Is this project the reason for making the plane?
Cheers


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Like Glen said : A very nice bucket.

It is with the bucket like an woodenboat…keep it weet and the water wont get out or in if its a boat.

of course every piece have to fit,but if they do and you keep it wet it will hold water.

Well done Mads


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Well done my friend. It's a bucket nonetheless, and a very nice looking one too. Your inner Viking is shining!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Hmmmm! I don't know if you get passing grade with that leak…

It does look great. Both the top and the vine give it a very nice accent.

Well done. It's is certainly not something I will try anytime soon. It is a lot of work.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Nicely done! I enjoyed your blogs about the progress so its good to see it all finished and looking amazing. I'm sure you learned a great deal during it. Congrats.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


I think it is wonderful!!! 
And I chuckled at Thomas' comment ….. so your bucket WILL carry water if the water is frozen 

Rick just said that he thinks they used to light a fire in buckets when they were first made.. I haven't looked that up to confirm or deny.

Can we see a close-up picture of your loops joined together holding your bucket together.. or did I miss it in the above pictures?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


even in the worst situation you know how to leak the smile to us 
and doing it with a laugh 
thank´s for sharing it has been such a pleasure to follow your jurney
in our ancesters footstep together with Mike 

better luck with the next bucket

take care
Dennis


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


It's a beautiful bucket, the red cover really sets it off! I'm sure making it was a great adventure and I bet it will carry all the water that you need carried.


----------



## Rice_Eater (Feb 1, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


That's a great bucket. It has always seemed to me that coopering is the pinicle of woodworking. It has to be spot on to hold itself together, let alone hold water.

Much impressed.

Here is a great video online of an old cooper in his 80s from Tennessee who makes it look so easy, as only a true master can. Listening to him talk is the best part. enjoy. : )

I like the pic of you enjoying a bowl from your pipe with the project in front of you. I have several pipes that I reward myself with from time to time.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


The Pics here are great. Making a watertight fit is something I want to do, but I have other things to learn first.

Sometimes it's a slow road. Guys like you push me to keep at it.

Keep it up.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Cool project. Fun stuff. Not just a bucket!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Even if the bucket leaks, you look cool sitting behind it


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Wonderful result Mads! Although our buckets don't hold water very well, they do hold some great memories from this fun and at times challenging project. For me, the memories and fellowship are the most important product to come out of this shared project.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Mafe,

I think barrels & buckets were curved/tapered to allow for press fit bindings.

Methinks if the outside were tapered top & bottom, bindings could be locked first then driven on taper.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Yes this I agree, also it makes a stronger form.
But both Japanese and Norwegians have this different tradition.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Good lookin' bucket for a fledgling Cooper.

So what if it won't hold water, I'll bet it would hold a Picnic Lunch or a fresh batch of cookies. 

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finale - there is a hole in my bucket!*
> 
> *Finale*
> there is a hole in my bucket!
> ...


Smiles grandpa - I use it for tools!
It was a wonderful learning, and I love this bucket.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Certificate of achievement*

*Certificate of achievement*
believe it or not!

I had a wonderful mail today from LJ Debbie, it was not just a chit chat but an official certificate of achievement for my participation in the class of making an ancient bucket with our wonderful Mike.









Here it is.









And here the bucket.

I'm really touched and give all the credit to Mike who gave me this wonderful time on the bucket class.
Thank you Mike.

All the best of my thoughts,
thank you to all the followed us on this wonderful tour and LJ for the fine Certificate, 
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Heh, good times with good folks 

Did you use your bucket to plant flowers since you finished it? would look great.

Cheers


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Hi Mads, your bucket deserved a certificate, it is spectacular, it is the heart and soul that you put into it.

Congratulations Mads and thanks for sharing


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Congratulation Mafe!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Congrats, buddy! I can't wait to see the frame you will build to put the certificate in!!! ¦

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## LarsÖ (Mar 17, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Well done! Go Denmark!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


first man on the board …. LOL .... congrat´s Mads 
a mighty fine certificate to hang in the toolshop …. err .. workshop 

take care
Dennis


----------



## againstthegrain (Feb 16, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Just too sweet! Well done!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


needs a gold frame

to hang
with your 
other awards

congratulations


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Congratulations on the fine certificate. I think the frame should match that wonderful bucket. Maybe Maple with a couple of inlays to match the lid and the bindings.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Congrats! nice looking certificate.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


nice!

I agree-a frame to match the bucket.
I'll be watching (no pressure hahaha)


----------



## huntter2022 (Mar 29, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Congratulations ! that is a lovely looking bucket


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Hi Mads, congratulation on your achievement.

I know it would be easier a squared bucket.

But you my friend, always exploring the limits. )

BTW, this site never ends to surprise me.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Congratulations Mads and thank you for joining me in this adventure to explore the ancient world and to pay homage to our clever woodworker ancestors. We also made some useful tools, learned some new skills, had a great dialog and most importantly some fun.

I too have received a similar certificate from Debbie which shows me as the instructor. This might make you think that I already had the skills to make an ancient bucket, but in fact I only had a book about how to it. So in fact, I was actually a student like all the participants and a conveyor of the information. We really owe our thanks to the Norwegian author of the book, Johann Hopstad who has given a number of courses on the subject in the U.S.A. in the past.

Some of the participants aren't yet finished with their buckets, but we didn't set a deadline or any other rules, leaving each participant free to interpret the build in their own way. I feel this is in the spirit of the ancient makers who contributed to the evolution of this type of construction. So in the meantime my certificate and finished bucket is pictured below just to show that while enjoying the same experience and basic methods, we still were able to express our own desires for the finished projects.

And lastly thanks to Debbie for recognizing our efforts.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


Credit where credit is due!!
Congratulations to you both!!
I look forward to each of your interpretations of frames for these…
Again, Well Done my Friends!!


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Certificate of achievement*
> 
> *Certificate of achievement*
> believe it or not!
> ...


An exciting ride…......


----------

